# Elbow Calluses



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Any idea why some dogs are more susceptible to elbow calluses than others? All mine are inside dogs and are on carpet, but two of the three have them. They all get a decent kibble (Chicken Soup) with some other good fat added in (a raw egg, olive oil, fish oil, vitamin E).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Any idea why some dogs are more susceptible to elbow calluses than others? All mine are inside dogs and are on carpet, but two of the three have them. They all get a decent kibble (Chicken Soup) with some other good fat added in (a raw egg, olive oil, fish oil, vitamin E).


Yes. The larger the breed, the heavier the dog, the more susceptible.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Some dogs just seem prone to them, large dogs especially.
I mean how does this translate to getting a callus? - 

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b385/sewtech/100_4754.jpg

try rubbing a little Bag Balm on them and it can make them less scaley and gross looking. Some will go away completely.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah, that poor callused dog!!!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Good looking potato there, Lynn! They are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Definatley need to use more bag balm. I couldn't see the poor neglected dog from all the horrific calluses.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Definatley need to use more bag balm. I couldn't see the poor neglected dog from all the horrific calluses.


Another excellent Friday laugh........ :lol:


----------

